# [SOLVED] Ipod classic freezes up when connected with itunes



## aliciapower

I have a 120 GB Ipod Classic, that I just bought a week ago, and whenever I connect to iTunes, the ipod freezes up and I have to reset it. I think it was a few days ago and I went on the computer and I wanted to transfter some music to my iPod so I took out the USB cord that came with the iPod and I connected to my laptop (Dell laptop). I waited for the "connecting" screen on my iPod to show up, but it never did. I went and checked my iTunes and it didn't show that my iPod was connected to the computer. I looked at my iPod and it showed that it was on Hold. So, I tried to switch it to non-hold. But even though the switch was on the non-hold side, it still showed the lock sign on my iPod. I decided to just unplug my iPod and reset it. So I unplugged it (without ejected it because it showed that it wasn't even connected so I couldn't eject it using iTunes) and then I held on the "menu" and "center" button until the iPod screen went black and then the Apple logo showed up and restarted. I didn't know what the problem was. So I tried a couple more times and the same thing happened. I tried again the next day, and it worked! My iPod was able to connect to iTunes. But then I went and connected it again the following night and it wouldn't work! I tried it on a different computer, right after, and it worked all right. I reinstalled my iTunes so that I had the new version of iTunes. I tried to connect my iPod this morning and it worked. But now, I tried to connect it again and it didn't work.


----------



## whoisit

hey did you solve this issue??? im having the same problem with my 160gb ipod! i'm sorry, I just can't find any answers... thanks!


----------



## VincentP

Hi there...
I constantly had the same problems...
I have a 160 gb 6th gen...

What I did might or might not apply to you but here goes...

I used to use mediamonkey to tag and edit music, and iTunes to upload. 

Constantly suffered with the problem where I wasn't able to detect it anywhere after connecting...
As a result, I had to disconnect without being able to eject.... And on two occasions, lost all my 6000 and then 12000 songs on the device... It was frustrating each time.... Even though I was well backed up. 

Surfed a lot and found that it can be related to an ageing hard drive... Mine would definitely have been ageing.... 

Found some videos on YouTube to go into diagnostics.... And realised that my drive indeed have over 700 'bad sectors'...

Decided to bite the bullet and ordered a new drive and battery on ebay...Changed it.... Beast of a job... But well worth it....

Now it works like new... Always detected..... Never hangs up.... Very satisfying.... 

If your are oldish.... Maybe you need to consider changing hard drive... If not... Try diagnostics to see if excess bad sectors...

I have since switched over to Linux... But if you use windows.... Sharepod is an extremely useful utility .... It will allow you to back up your iPod intact.... Useful if you are going ti start tinkering with it... And it's free...

Hope this helps


----------

